# Ageing Britain: two-fifths of NHS budget is spent on over-65s



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2016)

More than two-fifths of national health spending in the UK is devoted to people over 65, according to estimates produced for the Guardian by the Nuffield Trust – a figure that is only likely to increase with the nation’s ageing demographic.

The data shows that an 85-year-old man costs the NHS about seven times more on average than a man in his late 30s. Health spending per person steeply increases after the age of 50, with people aged 85 and over costing the NHS an average of £7,000 a year. Spending on health services across all age groups is £2,069, according to Treasury analysis.

http://www.theguardian.com/society/2016/feb/01/ageing-britain-two-fifths-nhs-budget-spent-over-65s


----------



## trophywench (Feb 1, 2016)

So if they can find a cure for Anno Domini, we'd be OK ?  Presumably the way things are going in the NHS, they won't find a cure exactly - more like The Final Solution ........


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2016)

trophywench said:


> So if they can find a cure for Anno Domini, we'd be OK ?  Presumably the way things are going in the NHS, they won't find a cure exactly - more like The Final Solution ........


Logan's Run? Soylent Green?


----------



## trophywench (Feb 1, 2016)

LOL - difficult to choose between those really !!


----------

